# Reel cleaning and Maintenance



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

I primarily fish the flats for reds, trout and flounder using a couple of spinning reels. Have a Stradic that i love. However, sometimes I will go out and fish and the reel is very, very sluggish to reel. Brand new I could spin the handle, let it go and it would spin around 4 or five times. Sometimes even very hard to reel.My routine after fishing is to rinse it off very well with fresh water and let it drain. No hard spraying, just gentle flow all over the reel. Once or twice a year I will regrease the spool rod and open up the small oil screw on the side of the reel and put in a couple of drops of oil. Also oil the handle and all movable parts. I HAVE NOT opened up the reel itself.Any help would be apreciated. I think I am going to have lots of time to fix up my equipment and not be fishing.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

From the horses mouth.

<a href="http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/customer_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html">http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/customer_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html</a>

Skip


----------

